# 18"x18"x24" Exo-Terra (FEB 21 - Intermedius!)



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Well here are some pics of my Exo-Terra that I have worked on for a couple days for (hopefully) some new thumbs!

Hope you like!!! :wink:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So far it looks very good.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

MOSS!


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

> MOSS!


As in grow moss on it?


----------



## HammyDavisJr (Jan 19, 2007)

I think you should mount that Hershey's bar in there somehow!

:wink:


----------



## Max Power (Jul 22, 2006)

Do you know what kind of thumb your getting and from where?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

No... Hersey was for energy at 3 am... hahaha.

Intermedius (standard) ... I hope.


----------



## Max Power (Jul 22, 2006)

Great choice, I'm loving the intermedius I just got!


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is an update... finally got some plants to put in.

More plants on the way and these are freshly planted so they still look a little droopy because of the wash they got before going in.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

cool.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice looking tank. So you dont have any floorspace?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Where the ferns are (lower right) is actually flat land. It is hard to get a picture that shows it as it is behind the plants and under that long piece of driftwood. But the flat part continues all the way to the back of the tank. The last bit right at the back is like a cave. It has a roof of driftwood and plants. I figured it may not be too good for viewing, but the frogs will have a private place to escape to where they have a large area where they cannot be disturbed.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

You may want to think about increasing you floor space. Say 1/2 or more... While I agree the look is nice, it may not be the best habitat for many frogs. For example my intermedius spend a considerable time on the ground...


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

The area is about 10"x8" (had to take the measuring tape out).

Thats not enough floor space?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Maybe the picture is just very misleading... Looks like piece of wood and thats it... Depending on the species maybe...


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I tried to get a picture of the floorspace behind the plants and driftwood... but none came out... I really designed it poorly when it comes to taking pictures of the floorspace. I admit the pictures look really flat. If I reach in I can rest my arm in the floorspace and it ends halfway between my wrist and my elbow. It has a base of orchid bark, jungle mix, coco fiber, and sphagnum moss. That is all topped off with 10-12 nice oak leaves.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Based on this picture...










I agree with Kyle. It really doesn't seem like you have much flat ground for them to dwell in. You may want to consider that.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Maybe make the whole right side floor space from the lock over. That would be an ok amount I would guess.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I could turn that into a nice leaf litter bed... hmmmm.

I think I will do that. The pictures are misleading though. There really is more space than it looks.


----------



## alifer (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a small water area running across the front of my viv, just about 1” wide, and it seems to collect a large amount of fruit flies. The flies stay alive for quite a while floating around, but don’t seem able to escape the surface tension of the water. Just thought I would mention it because it might be a problem for you too.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

So I added more floor space. I put in another piece of mopani to cut the water in half. So there is now walking space from just to the right of the lock all the way to the right side of the tank and all the way to the back.










What about now??? Better???

OH... and oak leaf litter added on top of dried (now moist) sphagnum moss. Oak was boiled for 15 min and then dried at 400F for about 40 min. Mwwwwaahahahaha.... I think nothing is left alive on those!


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

nice mist system at the top.
how much did that cost ya?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

The misting system is from mistking. Without all the timers, bucket and other odds and ends it was about $165.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here are some night shots... I know some people dont like night lighting. It is really quite nice and dim. I had to play around with my camera shutter speed for a while and set it on top of some boxes (no tripod and shutter speed was so slow I wouldnt be able to hold it still).


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

That came out very nice... Looks good!


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

A few days ago I added a little fan to move air across the front glass. It works amazing. It runs only during the day ad clears the glass within 30-45min of starting up. I was worried about humidity levels so I put a second digital meter in the tank temporarily.

Daytime:

24C-25C at 90%-93% Humidity

Nighttime:

20C-21C at 95%-97% Humidity

Seems to be ok. It has been steady like that for almost a week.

Just a few pics showing off my clear glass and vitals.



















If you notice the little weather station says its going to rain! IT RAINS EVERY DAY!!! :lol:


----------



## Max Power (Jul 22, 2006)

Your viv looks great, I would really like to get a misting system like yours on my viv... kinda broke right now though.

Where did you get the meter, was it expensive?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

The meter is from my grandmothers table... very cheap FREE... but I have to put it back when I am done... hahaha. :lol:


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I have a small temp/ humidity guage and I love it, it is from Flukers, I think it costed 20 or 25 bucks.

Curtis.


----------



## Ben (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi there, 

I have a Exoterra and I want to convert it to a vivarium, similiar to yours. My only concern is the humidity and how to fabricate the top to prevent loss of humidity and FF's. How did you do it and dan you post any pix of it? Thanks, 

Ben


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I will post pics of it in a few days... on my way to work.
I was lucky enough to get an Exo-Terra that has pretty tight fitting doors though!


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

Ben said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a Exoterra and I want to convert it to a vivarium, similiar to yours. My only concern is the humidity and how to fabricate the top to prevent loss of humidity and FF's. How did you do it and dan you post any pix of it? Thanks,
> 
> Ben


cut a piece of plexi to a size you want a silicone it to the top...............im lazy and have panes of glass sitting around and have just sat one on top .......close to perfet size......it leaves about 1/2 inch open on the front side of the top and the doors stay mostly fog free


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Same here - and the 'newer' exo-terras (at least the two I got) seem to have very tight fitting doors.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here are some more updates with more broms. The extra broms came from Drew from Canadart.

As for the top... the top is a piece of glass cut to size. The clip areas for the original mesh were removed with a dremel. Then the mesh screen covers about 1" of top. It is all siliconed in place and sealed.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

That looks great! I like the look of all the duckweed in the pond...gives a kinda 'marshish' look...


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Finally got my Intermedius from Ron Jung. I cant stop watching them.

Here they are.



















He got a little piece of dry moss on his head!



















This is my favorite pic so far!


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

cool!


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice frogs, they might be the next frogs that I buy. There are so many frogs and I have so little money.


Curt.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Haha... Same... if only people would pay me to look at my frogs I could afford them all!


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful frogs! Gotta love the Imis! 
I agree about the duckweed, Nice touch! Well done!


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

what kind of fern is that on the lower right?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

There are 2 ferns on the right...

Furthest right is a Southern Maidenhair Fern (Adiantum capillus-veneris) and closer to the center is a Button Fern (Pellaea rotundifolia).


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Hehe, the intermedius look like they'll be enjoying their new home.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

a little off topic but where did you get your maidenhair fern? i really like it a lot


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice job man!!! I love the land addition. And all that plant growth looks great!!!!


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments....

And the fern was from a local nursery (Humber Nursery).


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thought it would be a ripe time for a tank and resident update...

Here it is!


















































































Most of my pics are of the probable female... I can pretty much poke her and she won't move. She loves the camera.


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

awsome job. I love the updated pics and great looking frogs. I like that greenish tint on the legs.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Nice where'd you get the frogs? I've been thinking about getting some.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks

The frogs are from Ron Jung in Toronto.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

those are some amazing pics of some really amazing frogs! what are you shooting with??


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree with Melas. Nice tank, nice frogs and nice pictures. You've gotta have a pretty good lens on that camera.

TZ


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks. My camera is a Rebel XTi with a 150mm SIGMA Macro lens.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

ahh . . . i have the rebel xt . . . they came out with the xti like 2 months later blast! so what do you think of the macro lens?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Stunning frogs, man.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm impressed! Your tank looks fantastic! Question for you...what kind of brom is the large reddish one in the middle?

Ross.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

> so what do you think of the macro lens?


I like it. It takes in plenty of light allowing me to take faster shots. The autofocus on the lense could be a little better (can get confused and not focus at low light levels). Other than that its a great lens.



> what kind of brom is the large reddish one in the middle?


That brom is a Neoregelia 'Puerto Rico'. The pic looks a litte washed out due to the bright lights, but it is actually more red than the pic. It also holds a heck of a lot of water.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tank looks amazing!!! nice job. great looking frogs too.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

that looks amazing when it filled in! i see what you mean about the floor space before tho, you ment that long strip of dirt that runs into the cave right? just a guess. looks great tho! same with the frogs!


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

I love this viv...maybe my favorite... do you have a update? I just hope i can make my 12X12X18 look as good...


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Tank has not changed that much since the last update. I will post some pics later this week for everyone.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

Ha... Do you have an update yet?


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

im also curious about htis one would love to see some updates and also what that creeper is you got going everywhere.


----------

